# My Haunted Mansion Birthday



## Spooky McWho (Jul 25, 2013)

My father gave me these wall sconces and a gift card to buy globes for them. My husband got the doorbell a gorgeous garden hook.. and an organ for us to makeover to look like a HM style pipe organ. After cake we sat down together to watch The Haunted Mansion and brainstorm. It was such a good day and I now have so many projects to work on. I will post pictures as I get things worked on and also pictures of all of the goodies we bought at Momento Mori while at Disneyworld in May.


----------



## DarkhavenManor (Sep 27, 2014)

That's so awesome! Happy late birthday! Can't wait to see how the organ turns out


----------



## witchy poo (Jul 24, 2012)

You have a great family. Your miss kitty and friends are fantastic.


----------



## GiggleingGhost (Aug 10, 2014)

Wow! What a great family and a perfect birthday. I hope you'll add more pictures of your projects as you get them done. Oh and Happy Birthday!! 

GiggleingGhost . . aka . . . GG


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs (May 17, 2014)

What a great birthday! I would love to have a Halloween themed birthday, as well. I wanted to this year, since it was my 30th, but just didn't have the time or energy to plan it. You have such a sweet and cool family to do that for you!


----------



## Spooky McWho (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks everyone my family is amazing! Last year I threw an Arsenic and Old Lace themed dinner party for my birthday. This year has been a bit of a bummer so I wasn't planning anything do I was really surprised. My daughter has decided to be the trapeze girl from the stretching portrait so we went today and found a pattern and the burgundy velvet to start the top.I will be making it in two pieces so it's easier to launder.


----------



## thehalloweenchick (Jul 23, 2014)

Wow your family sure loves you! My daughter wants Haunted Mansion as her party theme this year. I am so excited to start planning it!
Thank you for sharing your awesome Birthday pics & that organ is awesome! Can't wait to see more


----------

